# Truma Boiler Problem B544



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

Got a 1995 Hymer B544. Have never had a problem with the boiler since owning but I have now. During the recent cold snap I had the boiler going and heating in the van. Noticed the gas getting low so turned the boiler off one night figuring that any residual heat would prevent any frost related problems. Went in next morning and boiler would not start and red light straight on. 

First thought was lack of gas pressure so filled up with gas - still would not fire up. To add to this there seemed to be a problem with the pump as water was not getting to taps even though I could hear the pump going.
Taps are now working again but boiler is not. 

Any thoughts and advice will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi 

Two thoughts, are you using propane gas ? 

Did the boiler refill ok, the auto drain valve isn't open ?


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Truma Heating*

Agree with ScotJImland, most likely is the dump unit, but it could also be that there is an airlock in the water supply to the boiler, which can happen if the non-return valve has failed. First check status of dump valve - if necessary use clother peg to hold open. Then make sure that when you run the taps, there is no spitting/gushing of air, and a steady constant flow is achieved. That way you know the boiler is full.

Smick


----------



## 89603 (May 31, 2005)

Thanks for the replies so far

Two thoughts, are you using propane gas ?

Did the boiler refill ok, the auto drain valve isn't open ?[/quote]

The gas is the autogas from garage forecourt which I think is propane though not sure.
Not tried refilling the boiler as yet - have drained it down as a precaution. Would the boiler fail to start if there was insufficient water? 
Excuse my blatant ignorance but I am only just starting to learn about these Truma things.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi sdsplus,

You boiler must have water in it to operate. Put enough water in your tank and run all taps to ensure that there is a water flow, (hot and Cold). Once all taps are running without any air bubbles, turn on boiler. This should do the trick.

Regards

Drew


----------

